# My 1st paints



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive been wanting to get into painting my own lures for awhile now. So i broke down and ordered an airbrush kit off of amazon and it arived today. So i set it up and this what i got. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Only had time for 1 today.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I think you have it nailed!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

DL07 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys!


you should test the minnow now off the rocks on lake erie for eyes.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope the weather isnt to unbearable on Sunday!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here 1 from last night.


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice! What paints are you using?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks... Im using Createx a paint. Some i got at Hobby lobby and some i ordered off Amazon


----------

